# FIRST Solar Smart Helmet for action sports cameras



## TespackPWR (Apr 7, 2017)

Hello ladies & gentlemen! 

My team and I know that nowadays everyone is all about staying charged, safe and connected with friends, family and more! 

We want to help you with this by providing Energy & Safety in action sports to assure you that you will never miss a moment!

At Tespack we want to bring you this by providing the First one of a kind Solar Smart Action Camera Helmet, but we need your feedback to improve, and give you what you want!

We are looking for helmet wearing (hobby) athletes to help us by filling in this anonymous survey: http://goo.gl/G76CQx and have a chance to win a Solar Smartpack! 

We really Appreciate your feedback!


----------



## alpator (Apr 9, 2017)

Sounds interesting  Could you give us a little bit more info on your plan/project (i know, nothing secret) but helmet for any kind of activities... biking, running, etc. ? Thanks :-D


----------



## TespackPWR (Apr 11, 2017)

The builders are focusing on Snowboarders and skiers as the target group, With this survey we will see if there are more sports we can introduce/adjust the helmet to. 

Furthermore, a lot of product info is given in the survey itself


----------



## Jdownhill (May 3, 2017)

TespackPWR said:


> Hello ladies & gentlemen!
> 
> My team and I know that nowadays everyone is all about staying charged, safe and connected with friends, family and more!
> 
> ...



Just noticed it. It sounds really cool!


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 3, 2017)

Can we lock stupid spammy threads like this that are created by non-users?  The obvious attempts by other "users" to bump the thread are pretty lame...


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

